
Album of handwritten and printed fonts for draftsmen (1906, in old Cyrillic) [pdf] - app4soft
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OtoqJ45IhqEfjZHzO5XolrlyWIoLeRpa/view?usp=sharing
======
app4soft
Full title:

> _«Album of handwritten and printed fonts for draftsmen and students of
> technical schools» (1906)_

> _Collected by Mikhail Adolfovich Netyksa_

Original book digitized by _Russian State Library_.[0]

 _Mikhail Netyksa_ (? - 1921) was well-known mechanical engineer and teacher
in Russian Empire, writer and translator of few popular practical guides
covered engineering design and folk crafts.

Bibliography (in Russian):

> _Альбомъ писаныхъ и печатныхъ шрифтовъ для чертежниковъ и учениковъ
> техническихъ школъ / Собралъ М. А. Нетыкса. — М.: Типо-литографія Т-ва И. Н.
> Кушнеревъ и Кº, 1906. — 15 с., 52 л. шрифтовъ_

There are also few other sites that hosted digitized versions of some of his
books on _YandexDisk_ [1] and _MailRu Cloud_ [2]

[0] [https://www.rsl.ru](https://www.rsl.ru)

[1] [http://tehne.com/event/arhivsyachina/m-netyksa-albom-
pisanyh...](http://tehne.com/event/arhivsyachina/m-netyksa-albom-pisanyh-i-
pechatnyh-shriftov-1906)

[2] [https://www.dxtf.ru/book](https://www.dxtf.ru/book)

